
2 Weeks with Ubuntu Linux on the Dell XPS 13 - dsego
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/07/19/ditching-windows-2-weeks-with-ubuntu-linux-on-the-dell-xps-13/#f69c98d18363
======
oddity
On the desktop, I've had an extremely positive experience using Ubuntu for the
past few years. Honestly, at this point I find it easily a better desktop
experience than Windows or macOS. However, I've so far stuck to macOS for my
laptops and iOS for my other devices mostly because I tend to need more
reliability for these (and a bit of my own bias).

With how toy-ified iOS is and the progressively worse state (imo) of macOS-
running hardware, I've started considering other options more seriously. Are
there any tablet PCs that work well with Ubuntu?

~~~
VonGuard
I'm in a similar place, with Mint on a desktop and laptop for some time now.
The real issue is never on the desktop: it always runs fine. However, the
laptop seems to have developed driver issues over time, to the point where the
trackpad requires special care and feeding... The little nooks and crannies of
laptop drivers remain the single reason I think Linux is so hard to get right
on laptops. The successful users I know all have Thinkpads.

~~~
lykr0n
Linux is the OS I need to reinstall every few months. It's like where Windows
was during 7. I think a big reason is that if version 0.1.0 installs a config
file, version 0.9.3 won't override it- even if it has better defaults.

------
H1Supreme
Fwiw, my 13" Dell Inspiron 7000 runs Ubuntu Mate 18.04 as flawless as one can
ask for. The Mate installer handled all the drivers, as well. I didn't have to
install a thing manually.

Touchpad works fine; haven't dealt with any palm rejection problems. Full
disclosure, I have it docked most of the time. But, I've used the trackpad
enough that I should have noticed any problems if they existed.

I know XPS is default answer for new Linux laptops, but this Inspiron 7000 has
been great so far.

The one downside is battery life. It has a small battery, so I don't think
it's going to work for people who require 8 hours of charge. I'm plugged in
most of the time, so it's not been an issue in my case.

------
ganeshkrishnan
A really bad combination. I had more success with Asus machines than these
xps. Few of the issues that you notice after regular use:

The fingerprint reader is not supported on Linux.

GPU is worse off than windows. Nvidia has horrible support, there is no auto
mode to dynamically switch

Keyboard typing is laggy

Touchpad does not support Palm detection for accidental swiping while typing

Overall not satisfied with Linux on xps for such a premium price

~~~
symfoniq
Ubuntu 18.04 is pretty buggy on my Thinkpad P50, too (graphics problems,
trackpad issues, poor battery life, no backlight adjustment, etc). And Gnome
is just ridiculously slow compared to Windows and macOS. I’m still not sure
there is a Linux laptop out there that just works.

~~~
richjdsmith
That is unfortunate to hear :/

I was seriously considering ditching MacOS on my next laptop and pick up a
thinkpad carbon x1 with Ubuntu 18.04. Really hoping this improves.

~~~
srazzaque
If buying a ThinkPad, definitely consider Fedora Workstation. I used Ubuntu
for a few years before getting frustrated with some hardware+docking wake up
issues, switched to Fedora and have not looked back.

Also I hear a lot of the Fedora devs themselves use ThinkPads, so there's that
too.

~~~
clircle
Using Debian Mate on a T460 and I have to say I'm quite pleased. Sure Debian
is stale, but as long as I can get a recent Firefox and Emacs, that's all the
bleeding edge that I want.

If I had a new Thinkpad T480, I would probably choose Fedora. Unfortunately,
as a home Linux user, I find that the best strategy is to avoid new hardware.

------
andrewmackrodt
I had a very positive time with the EU XPS 13 Developer Edition (and enhanced
i7 touchscreen model which ran Ubuntu fine too) a few years ago.

At the time Dell only shipped the EU versions in 8 GB variants. I'm in the
market for a new 13 or 14 inch machine and am split on a new MBP, Thinkpad or
XPS 13.

Apple seem to have the best offering in terms of what causes me the least
amount of annoyances with hardware/OS integration but don't offer a 32GB
laptop. I also would prefer to run Linux natively. It's a tough decision given
the ~2,000 GBP cost.

Edit: a couple of replies mention not liking the touchbar or keyboard in the
new MBP line-up. I used a touchbar 13" model daily for ~6 months at my last
full time and after a weeks usage grew to like the keyboard and love the
touchpad. The touchbar was .. meh, even with BetterTouchTool to map my IDE
shortcuts. Apple need to add haptic feedback to the touchbar IMO but I didn't
find the lack of physical keys too hurtful to my workflow.

~~~
jordanthoms
The latest generation of MBPs has a 32GB option.

~~~
mightykan
And a toy light bar whose brightness and duration cannot be controlled (which
sucks precious battery life) and is an insult to the "Pro" name. Are there any
serious options available?

~~~
timrichard
You might see it as a toy if it's just an annoying way to trigger fn
keystrokes.

But for people who use applications like Final Cut Pro X, you can actually do
a lot with it.

Here's a course on it, for example :

[https://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/final-cut-pro-
fasttrack...](https://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/final-cut-pro-
fasttrack-101-fcpx-touch-bar-essentials)

------
lozf
Previous discussion (earlier today) :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17586411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17586411)

------
known
It's better to try Ubuntu with pendrive [http://tuxtweaks.com/2014/03/create-
linux-mint-persistent-li...](http://tuxtweaks.com/2014/03/create-linux-mint-
persistent-live-usb/)

------
hoosieree
I had a similar "last straw" moment this morning and put Ubuntu 18.04 on the
Minecraft/Netflix notebook. Very smooth install and having Minecraft as a
1-click install in the Snap store was a pleasant surprise compared to having
to install Oracle's Java and/or find a ppa with the right configuration of
Minecraft junk.

Plus the LAN issues we were having with Minecraft have disappeared, and the
trackpad response is better, and the fonts even seem crisper for some reason.

BTW this is a $200 notebook with 2GB of ram and a 32GB emmc for storage. It
didn't have enough free space to keep Windows 10 updated (even after removing
Chrome, Minecraft, and assorted OEM bloatware). Now with Ubuntu (minimal
install plus Minecraft) there is 20GB free.

------
yani
I have seen many people switch from MacOS to Linux nowadays. Not because MacOS
is bad but because of the new line of Macbook Pro. Hackintosh is more
difficult than it should be. Once Adobe products start to support linux, there
will be an even better adoption.

~~~
freedomben
I've seen this too. I think that the "just works" progress of Linux has been a
factor here as well. Fedora especially has been rock-solid. I've helped
several people set up new laptops, and Fedora is my go-to these days because
it's "just works" is so good. Now that they have proprietary driver support
built in through Gnome software, as well as some non-free stuff, the
experience is great.

------
torrance
My idea for Linux compatibility: the ‘community’ picks two or three laptops a
year, and works in common to ensure they ‘just work’ on a range of
(documented) Linux distros. Focusing our limited resources around so few
hardware configurations would surely help in ensuring full and complete
support, and for people looking to buy for Linux they provide assurance ahead
of time.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
This is seems much more cohesive then I think actually exists. Generally the
way it works is that I try to make things suport the hardware that I actually
own. If a bunch of people come together and decide that they want to support
one model, then that's great, but if it's not the model that I already have
that I'm not going to contribute.

------
tbrock
The XPS13 is garbage. Sure the screen looks cool but at the end of the day
it’s still a Dell. The quality is miserable and the support when it breaks is
abominable.

Get a thinkpad (x or t series) or Mac, you won’t regret it.

Note: Dell if you are reading this I desperately want you to succeed here and
provide another viable laptop option.

~~~
prolikewh0a
Nonsense.

XPS 13 is a wonderful laptop and their support is fantastic for not having
stores placed in every city across the country. I work with Dell Support on a
weekly basis, and they're just as good as Lenovo. 2018 models have also fixed
any and all coil whine that was apparent on some older XPS 13's.

It also works near flawlessly with almost any distro of Linux right out of the
box, Lenovo's and Macs do not work nearly as well with Linux. I have a really
hard time picking out issues with the XPS 13 other than normal failures at
around the same failure rate as both Macs and Lenovo laptops.

------
hackerbrother
Anecdote: Lubuntu and Xubuntu have worked very well for me on a lower-end Dell
Inspirion. I've had this same laptop for about 5 years now, and I think its
trackpad is great.

------
earenndil
I wonder why it is that linux distros having centralized package management is
seen as a good thing, but the windows store is reviled by all

~~~
locusm
Linux informs you that an update is available. Windows doesn't care that
you're in a call to a client, update all the things.

That was on a Windows 10 build from a year ago, not sure if things have
improved.

~~~
prolikewh0a
Windows still doesn't care, it updates when it wants, even if you're in the
middle of doing things. I was in the middle of my companies earnings report a
few months ago and it popped up the "We're going to update in 5 minutes,
please close everything" with no option to delay or cancel. It shut down and I
missed a good 30 minutes while it was updating. Really good for productivity
and work (/s).

I am now fully Linux except on my gaming PC at home which is rarely even
turned on.

